# Where did all the Turkeys go?



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Been hunting since opening and haven't even seen a single bird. You used to see them every where in Sanpete County but nothing now.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

They are all on private or up on the mountain at the snow line where accessing them right now is hard to do.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Same thing where I hunt. In southern Utah we hunt an area just below snow line and we see and hear a lot of birds and we always kill 4-6 birds for the past 7 years.

This year it was a ghost town. We heard 4-5 birds which is a lot less than normal and even they were super shy.

We even went into the snow line, nothing. Very few tracks and no noise. 

I did kill a Tom in our area but, we drove to the other side of the mountain to check conditions and it was the same story, a LOT less sign but, we also managed another Tom over there. 

In all, we saw a huge drop off in sign and bird numbers, resulting in less gobbling and less then half the success rate.

It was eerily quiet 

I will post a thread on the success we did have on those two birds when I get a moment . Even got the second on video


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Like all upland game, numbers can fluctuate greatly from year to year. If they are in good sound habitat they will be back. Some years more than others.

Years like this separate the turkey hunters from the guys that just decide to go turkey hunting. Not to say that only good turkey hunters will harvest birds or that the guys that don't clip their tag are not good hunters, it's more like turkey hunters will keep after it and usually find a huntable bird. Slim years can sometimes be more memorable, easy birds are quickly forgotten.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Found a little flock tonite in an old reliable spot. Had 4 hens at about 20 yards I could see. There was another 5 or 6 hens hanging around as well. Got him to gobbling right behind the 4 hens. Could not get him to stick his head out....... After they spooked and went to him and they went up the hill to roost. 
Talked to him for 10 or 15 minutes till he quit. That's just fun. 
They are out there. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Numbers could be low from the snowfall we received this year. When Turkeys are scratching through snow looking for food they stick out with the dark body against the snow background. Predators can pick them off much easier. 


After being chased around for a few weeks, they get educated and become quiet making the hunt just that......a hunt. 


Keep going at it and success will follow. It might not be in punching a tag, but becoming educated and learning the habits of the game. It's frustrating for sure. I've been there and swore I'd never chase them again. That never happened, out doing it again.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

The fires in central utah have had an impact in some areas. Seeing less birds than previous years. I think it is due to the lack of vegetation in some of the burn areas. Found a few birds on the opener, but it was dead quiet on saturday with more people out and hardly any gobbling going on.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you can, stay out and hunt between 10 and 2. Once the hens leave to sit their nests midday, toms will get anxious and start looking for love. If you can strike one up at this time of the day, your chances to kill him are pretty good. If he comes in great...if he gobbles but hangs back, don't be afraid to go after him.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Tried talking my dad, brother in law, and nephew into buying a tag before we went camping in the Henry's last weekend. Couldn't convince them to put $35 down on a tag (and I didn't feel like paying the nonresident price for my own tag). 

Sure enough, turkeys everywhere all weekend long. We could have killed 5 toms from the road, and put moves on a dozen more. 

But then again, had somebody picked up a tag we wouldn't have seen any.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

MWScott72 said:


> If you can, stay out and hunt between 10 and 2. Once the hens leave to sit their nests midday, toms will get anxious and start looking for love. If you can strike one up at this time of the day, your chances to kill him are pretty good. If he comes in great...if he gobbles but hangs back, don't be afraid to go after him.


I've found the same thing. I've killed a few birds in that time frame. Killed my bird at 11:30 and he was out actively looking for hens. See or hear a gobbler, close the gap and try and coax them in.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dad and I have actually seen more turkeys this year than we have in about the last 5. They were red hot on Saturday morning, gobbling frequently for about the first hour-and-a-half. We had them coming our way, until something spooked them off.

Fun season so far.


----------

